# Building Halloween Tombstones



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

If you remember, I made a video tutorial of how I paint my tombstones to give it that aged, realistic look. Since then I have gotten a few requests to make a '_prequel_' video: _*How to build Halloween tombstones*_. Well, TaDa!

And, for no extra charge, I stepped in front of the camera. _(Found it easier to film this way)._ So, _<gulp>_ Here I am 








Painting Halloween Tombstones vid:


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

good stuff!!!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for that. I made ample use of your painting tutorial last year and now actually understand the sandwiched-with-pvc style of tombstone build.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

You even did the backside. Now that is dedication.

On another note, it's great seeing some spider insperation on a tombstone. I've got a sweet spot for them and I've never seen a spider themed thomb stone, which, was a really good idea.


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

GREAT VIDEO..! Stay infront of the camera it great how you can see every step and how you do it..! More please


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great vid Terra! Thanks for taking the time to put that together for us. 

Job well done!


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

Terra, Thank you so much for putting this together! I am making my first tombstones this year and this really gives me all the basics on how to do this project!! You're the best!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Terra, you've done it once again. If I die tomorrow and go to heaven, will I get to make props in your workshop? 

Your passion and devotion show through in every tutorial you present. 
Thank you for taking the time to share with the Halloween community. 

PS, I am looking forward to the Hauntcast antics.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Very very well done Terra!
Great job!
.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you Terra, for making this!! Great tutorial! 
btw- love the spider web design! gonna have to steal that! lol


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. I was thinking that spiders were a new take on tombstones but I _*HATE*_ spiders... _<shiver>_

I forgot to mention in the video but you may have noticed that I drilled two holes in opposite corners of the plywood base. After I set the stone over the rebar pounded into the ground, I use twine and tie off the stone to tree stakes. I do that for thievery protection. Once the grass grows up around the stakes, you don't see it and I figure that after pulling and pulling, the little rascals would give up. I don't think it adds anymore wind protection but If the wind is super crazy...they still aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Great video and great tutorial!!! Really like the very detailed explanation and the stone turned out awesome as always. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

As always we bow to you. I'm looking to make my first tombstone soon, this will help sooooooo much! thanks as always!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Area is still too clean! Not even foam dust anywhere I can see (table, arms, hair)! LOL


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

My foam is sitting in the basement...I am still sheepish to attempt my first tombstone!! However, this tutorial has given me the proverbial " kick in the patootie", so I am going to tackle it this weekend. What type of glue is in your glue gun? I assume dry lock is purchased at home improvement stores, and monster mud is found online? Once I finally take a crack at this I have a feeling it will come easier. Wish you were my neighbor. I too, am a cul de sac chick.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

monster mud is made from paint mixed with drywall joint compound,, get a big paint mixer (around 5 bux) to get it mixed good..

the glue she uses is foam board adhesive,, can be found at your local home inprovment store,, be sure to get the exterior kind

Drylok is found in the home improvment stores as well,, maybe even walmart


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

All the foam snow was in the cut footage, LOL! 

Thanks everyone for the great comments


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great vid.
What is the attachment called to cut out the ephitat?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

*Terra*, I have a question.

I've normally use a handsaw to cut the basic shape of the foam to start and just tried using a jigsaw for the first time on foam. It was randomnly sized scraps so that might have something to do with my problem. Whenever I got near the edge of the foam, instead of being able to cut all the way to the edge, my foam cosistently snapped right off.

Any tips on, uh, not breaking the foam apart with a jigsaw so that I can actually get two matching pieces?

Worst case scenario, I find my lost lucky handsaw and step away from the power tools on foam.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

are you pushing the saw through the foam, or letting the saw cut through the foam? 

Another thing you can try is to "butt" up another piece of scrap to the edge of where your cut will stop,, let the saw go into that scrap a bit,, which is after your project piece,,,i do that with wood when drilling to keep the other edge (the edge the tool is comin out of) from splintering.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

that attachment is the Multi cutting attachment,, comes with 2 or 3 bits even,,,,, usually around 16 to 20 bux at your local store,, or mine at least.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

?I love your work Terra!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone and thanks for answering the questions for me TheReapersWs6. I have been driving to Transworld and settling in and haven't had a chance to get online very much.

That jigsaw ripping question: I haven't had that happen to me but I had a thought. I have the guide for the jigsaw blade butted up to the blade. I was thinking that perhaps your saw blade is moving around too much?

Here's a direct link to that cutter attachment I use for the Dremel:


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks reaper and terra.I have a dremel but never use it -cause I don't know exactly how to.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

You're welcome Terra! Hope i didnt step on toes answering those. I just like to lend a hand when i can. 

Dont feel bad halloween71,, i only used mine to port and polish throttle bodies for LS1 F-body cars (there are actually a few camaro police cars in florida that utilize my Throttle bodies for law enforcement!! is that cool or what!!) until finding this site, its nver been used for anything else,, until now!!!!


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

My question is, what do you start out with to trace if you don't already have a tombstone? Do you just go buy those cheap ones at the store, and trace those on the styrofoam or what?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

chugger93 said:


> My question is, what do you start out with to trace if you don't already have a tombstone? Do you just go buy those cheap ones at the store, and trace those on the styrofoam or what?


Good question! Normally I don't use an existing tombstone shape. What I do is search around other designs of stones and try to emulate the particular shape I liked. For example, take a look at the picture of a real stone. I loved the way the aging, shape and shadows made it look like there was a real monster in this stone. Do you see it?










So, I come up with approximate measurements that I think I would like and then start to build it. 

Here's the completed stone but, be easy on me. This was my very first stone I ever built. I got better 











It is difficult to get a symmetrical shape to a stone. Here's what I do. Mark the dead center at the top of the stone and bend a flexible ruler to the design you like. Then place it on one side and trace it out. Flip it over and repeat for the other side:


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

Terra; You should honestly just sell your designs or something so I could trace them. Yes I'm lazy, lol. I've seen your work and you truly are amazing. I'd hope my tombstones look half as good as yours. I just don't have as much time to invest, so I'm looking for some quick workarounds, etc, so I can have a graveyard this upcoming halloween.

Anyways, thanks again!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I just watched them again. Great videos, Terra! Very informative.
One question--where do you get the scraping tool you showed? Also is that what it's called-scraping tool?
Thanks for taking the time to make the vids!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Dave. That scraping tool can be found at Home Depot. It's called the Stanley SurForm Shaver.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i also found that tool, under a different name, at Sears,, was 4 bux,, exact same set up though,, lets you get into tight places that a long flat rasp would not let you get too.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Terra and Reapers WS6!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

chugger93 said:


> My question is, what do you start out with to trace if you don't already have a tombstone? Do you just go buy those cheap ones at the store, and trace those on the styrofoam or what?


I do a lot of research on Google images and especially at my local cemeteries. I usually combine my favorite design elements that I find into one stone instead of trying to emulate just the whole design. There is a myriad of ways to just get the name on the tombstone such as low relief or raised letters. Check out the tombstone font thread for ideas on all the different fonts. 

The diversity of this prop build is what draws me to it. It's my blank canvas. That probably creates a roadblock for some people, but you can always come up with something that makes everyone smack their forehead and say, "I wish I had thought of that!". Look at Uruk-Hai's latest Lovecraft creation or how Terra keeps putting out such creative renderings. 

Unfortunately, really quality stones actually take some time to produce. It's very rewarding though. I've lost track of all my new stonework this year as they are all whisked out of the garage to the storage unit. I'm not really sure what it's going to look like once they're all assembled together. I'm lucky that my neighbors let us take over their yard as our lawns are connected. Once my tombstones improve, I move the sillier versions a little East onto their lawn and it ties everything together. 

PS, Terra, great idea to achieve symmetry in your stones. I had forgotten about that trick and did way too much work on a Gothic tombstone recently trying to make it dead-on even.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terra said:


> That scraping tool can be found at Home Depot. It's called the Stanley SurForm Shaver.


Got one this morning. That's a pretty handy little tool!
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

When I grow up I am going to be just like Terra. (If I ever grow up of course. LOL)


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

man, me too,, and both my kidz always ask me,, "did you learn anything new from Terra today?" "What ideas did you get from Terra that we will build this weekend!" They think she's the best thing about Halloween,, and i have to agree.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh my, you all made my day


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

This is absolutely great! You are a wonderful artist and good in front of the camera. Very easy to follow and understand the process! Thanks!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the most awesome home made tombstone I have ever seen! Great tutorial! I hope I can find the time to make a few for Halloween this year. Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

terra, i noticed that in one of your posts you mention using wire to help you with some of your angles etc.. do you mind saying what gauge of wire you are using?? i have tried two different gauges and just can't get it to bend properly for me.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Trying to remember that but I usually just use the bendable ruler, not wire. 

I've used wire to make a hook in the back of the haunt gate and wire to make a decorative frame in the middle of one of the stones. But, I don't remember saying using wire to make angles. But, I post a lot so I could have...


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

im using wire for my barbie stone (Abigail LeFey is the name on mine for those of you who know that scary story,,) if you bend the wire (i used a left over copper wire from some house electrical work) around an object that is roughly the size you want,, it comes out pretty smooth,, i used a ice cream tub to get my wire to the shape i needed. 

Terra - where did you get your bendable ruler? i looked around but couldnt find one..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had gotten mine at Hobby Lobby but I've seen it everywhere. It's where the architectual/drafting/artistic supplies are. 

Now, it doesn't hold the tightest curves but good for larger lines like for tombstones edges. Oh, and try to get the longest you can find. Here's a link to one at Amazon for reference: Amazon.com: MLCS 9327 Woodworking 36-Inch Flexible Curve Ruler: Home Improvement


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanx Terra!!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Terra....your videos are just wonderful. Maybe I'll actually be able to make this tombstone myself. We never finished Beloved & I still have all the materials to make the barbie doll one. Gonna get goin here.


----------



## 2010ScareTime! (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing work. I was inspired. you're designs are very unique. Ill take your tips. Happy haunting.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

Great videos. I get my stone shapes by simply going to a cemetary with some crdboard and a sharpie and just trace them. I then just cut them out and can use them over and over again. I have also always used 1/2" pvc pipe in my stones. however I use 2" pink foam and just use a long drill bit to drill a hole in the bottom of the stone. I then pump some liquid nail adhesive in the hole, shove in the pvc and then add adhesive around the bottom of the pipe. Just another way to accomplish the same end result, although you have to be very carefull to drill a long straight hole or out the side of the stone the bit comes.


----------



## 2010ScareTime! (Jun 1, 2010)

Ill go hunting for the materials at walmart/jo ann's/ michael's either one!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a 1/2" piece of aluminum about 4ft long to bend for my curves. Works great.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome work Terra, The videos were great. Where do you purchase your foam from ? Also is there a difference in the pink or blue?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

For the most part blue and pink are the same. You will find a darker blue, almost purple, that is used below the ground against foundations. That foam is extremely dense and more expensive. I have never used it, only the blue stuff. I do not know where you live but remember that stores like Home Depot have the ole “match competitors price and beat it by 10%”. This program was advertised much more years ago but I asked just Sunday about it and it is still in effect. I am fortunate to have a Home Depot, Lowes, and Menards all within a 20 mile radius. The 2” blue foam runs 18-19 bucks a sheet here in Michigan. On sale you can find it 16-17 bucks. Wait until someone has it on sale and take the ad to the local depot and they will match it and beat it by 10%. I bought 12 sheets (re-doing all my tombstones thanks to Terra  ) and saved about 65 bucks. Just a thought.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Nepboard


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

In this photo, where you have raised letters how did you make them? did you put acetone or something on the area around the letters to eat away at it?


Terra said:


> Good question! Normally I don't use an existing tombstone shape. What I do is search around other designs of stones and try to emulate the particular shape I liked. For example, take a look at the picture of a real stone. I loved the way the aging, shape and shadows made it look like there was a real monster in this stone. Do you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I followed Herman Secret's awesome tutorial: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68179-easy-tombstones.html


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spookilicious Mama bows down to the great Terra!! "Im not worthy, I'm not worthy" ! Seriously Terra thanks so much for this, I love the pvc inbetween the two stones, I always put them on the back but this is so so much better. Also love the look of the stone in the tutorial, stealing that! If thats ok with you that is*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the video terra, I don't think I will get around to making my own this year but it's really good for future reference


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much and no sweat Spooki. I'd be honored


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you, Terra! This tutorial makes my life sooooooo much easier. Now I know exactly what foam, tools, paint supplies I need to make it sturdy and look more like real stone. Most helpful was definitely the PVC in between boards. I had a hell of a time with the wind last year and the ground in my yard is very hard. I'm so grateful my landlord likes my weird obsession with Halloween!


----------



## pagan (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the tutorials!! I now have 5 new stones that look light years better than the old stuff. Thanks!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome 

I'm so with you with the wind issue too. I designed these so I didn't have to have a care in the world about wind.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

There are a bunch of types of drylok. What type do you use on your stones?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I use the gray latex _(water-based)_ Drylok.


----------



## mlnorthridge (Jul 18, 2010)

How big is that tombstone? I am just trying to figure how many I can cut out of a 4'x8' sheet of pink board. I figured two large ones. 

Terra, your's looks like about 20 inches wide?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It's one of my smallest stones _(made it for my neice)._ Not including the base, it's 33" x 15". 

My other stones are bigger. Around 34-37" x 18-21".


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Terra... forget the tombstone.. I WANT YOUR WORK AREA!!!! That is a dream...how do you keep it so neat and clean???
Ok...I'll take the tombstone too... lol


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Terra said:


> I use the gray latex _(water-based)_ Drylok.


what is the difference between using grey latex primer and using drylock?


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I find it hilarious that you say you aren't that great of an artist. Your stuff is amazing I love it!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

baboomgirl said:


> what is the difference between using grey latex primer and using drylock?


Oh let me answer that Terra, please....Drylok is a sanded primer and gives you a wonderful stone/cement texture like a real tombstone. And I love Terra's stuff, she is my self-proclaimed mentor. Think I've got the tombstones down, now I just need to take on a beloved or something along that line! Seriously Terra, loved the painting vid that you orginally did and just saw the making tomstone vid and must say that you did a great job and I will give your securing method a try, I like it better then mine! (Well I think it was The Pod's actually, lol).


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Oh let me answer that Terra, please....Drylok is a sanded primer and gives you a wonderful stone/cement texture like a real tombstone. And I love Terra's stuff, she is my self-proclaimed mentor. Think I've got the tombstones down, now I just need to take on a beloved or something along that line! Seriously Terra, loved the painting vid that you orginally did and just saw the making tomstone vid and must say that you did a great job and I will give your securing method a try, I like it better then mine! (Well I think it was The Pod's actually, lol).


Thx a bunch... that answers my question perfect!


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Another great tutorial Terra!

2 questions for you.

1. What foamboard glue have you found to work the best? I'd previously used just wood glue to affix the wood support to the back of my tombstones, but last year's rain and wind really ate away at the bond, the glue got all soupy and the parts pulled away.

2. I see that you used wood putty to fill the joints. Any kind in particular? Also, were there any issues when using a rasp to shape areas that had joint filler in them? Finally, was it noticeable in the finished product when you painted over filler or not? e.g. could you tell what was foamboard and what was filler?

Cheers!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey *THUD* _(still love that name and where the heck have you been?) _

I like using this as the foamboard glue but even it separated in a seam in two of my stones. But they were out for 30 days so I simply re-glued. Problem solved.










It's now hard to find at Home Depot. Been hearing great things about Liquid Nails so you may want to check that out.

I use Elmer's Wood Putty for the filler. I try to shape the stone with the rasp before the putty but sometimes I forget so I do it afterward. If I uncovered the seam again while rasping, I just put in more wood putty. When you paint over the filler it has a smoother surface so I try to keep some of the texture when I'm putting on the putty as much as I can. I'll take my finger and keep rubbing over it until it starts to take on the surrounding texture. I hope I'm communicating what I'm doing here well enough.

I use pink foam or blue foamboard _(doesn't matter which)_ as my foamboard.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

When I saw the tub I knew it was Elmer's Wood Putty, less then $6 at Home Depot for that big tub!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Great tutorial,but I'm in Europe & it seems I can't get that pink foamboard 1.5" overhere in Holland.

Is styrofoam also ussuable? I guess not cause of those little round bubbles (?) it's made of, I mean I can't get those sharp edges,right?

So is there another material that's easy to work on & that is light in weight?

I will do some more google jobs on foamboard,but perhaps Y'all have any idears or sugestions?

Thanxx in advance & I appologise if my questions are stupid or dumb


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Not stupid at all. The GardenofShadows just put up a thread showing the great effects you get using the white Styrofoam_ (little beads)._ Yes, you won't get as sharp edges but after you touch it here and there with spray paint, it has a terrific aged and worn look to it. I think you can use white styrofoam...absolutly!

Here's the thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...one-new-technique.html?highlight=white+beaded


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanxx 4 that "link",missed it ,will go to it right now.........


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Terra! Yeah, I've been "buried" for a while it seems. *heh* Moved in the past year and took up a new job so that kept me occupied. But, I'm here now!

Thanks for the info on the glue and the putty. I need to make a trip to the LHIS to find the new supplies. Hopefully I can get a new TS put together this year, but it may just be a maintenance year.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

your work always blows me away, Terra!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

The way your tombstones go together is just great! I might have a new way to put mine together! Great work, as always!!


----------



## xCombixGirlx (Aug 2, 2010)

i love your stones! i will def be using some these techniques


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Terra. I love all of your work! It is fantastic! I was wondering, what do you use on your tombstone bases other than foam? I always want something more decorative but don't know what to use... Do you use any kind of a wood trim or anything? Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks!




Hallowennie315 said:


> Hi Terra. I love all of your work! It is fantastic! I was wondering, what do you use on your tombstone bases other than foam? I always want something more decorative but don't know what to use... Do you use any kind of a wood trim or anything? Thanks!


I have seen people use all kinds of cool things to stick on the tombstone. Should work for bases too. For example, FirstSpartan used PVC at the sides. Seen cut pool noodles, pipe insulation...things like that. 
I've just been doing different carvings and shaping on the bases. Once took chunks of foam and glued them back on to look like crumbled stone. Here's a picture of most of my tombstone bases:


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

Terra - your tombstones are true greatness! Thanks for sharing your talents. I am ordering my foam next week and hopefully will do half as good.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra just watched both video's again WOW your work is more than awesome! Sunday I will be doing a tombstone following your video step by step. I made some last year using the wrong foam. I wrote down everything I will need from your video TY Terra!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I have been working on mine today. One thing I skip was the glue and yes it was bad lol. I fixed it though lol.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks *snowbaby* 

*Crazy xmas* ..... wait a minute _<scrolls to the top banner>_ ...WHEW! still on the Halloween forum. Confused me for a minute. 


Anyways...*Crazy xmas,* glad you are doing okay. What glue step did you miss?


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra said:


> Thanks *snowbaby*
> 
> *Crazy xmas* ..... wait a minute _<scrolls to the top banner>_ ...WHEW! still on the Halloween forum. Confused me for a minute.
> 
> ...


The one about using foam glue and not wood glue. I will be watching your video again today TY again for the step by step!


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't seem to find pink or blue foam board anywhere here in Vegas. Been to Lowes and Home Depot and neither one of them carry it. They just carry the "little bead" styrofoam sheets, so I will have to use that. 

Love your videos, Terra. Going out to get started on my tombstones as soon as I watch your videos ONE more time!

-=coasterbp


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

crazy xmas said:


> The one about using foam glue and not wood glue. I will be watching your video again today TY again for the step by step!


Do NOT feel bad. The last stone I made, I forgot to Dremel the epitaph. LOL! DUH! Luckily, the glue didn't dry yet. Hee!



coasterbp said:


> I can't seem to find pink or blue foam board anywhere here in Vegas. Been to Lowes and Home Depot and neither one of them carry it. They just carry the "little bead" styrofoam sheets, so I will have to use that.
> 
> Love your videos, Terra. Going out to get started on my tombstones as soon as I watch your videos ONE more time!
> 
> -=coasterbp


Darn, yeah..Californians have the same problem. The good news? GardenofShadows does the white beady foam and they look great! At the spray painting/acetone step, it really eats a lot more foam away and it has a Muuuch better aged look to it. http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...one-new-technique.html?highlight=white+beaded


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

bump for Andretti


----------



## WindyCityCouple (Oct 13, 2008)

Man you are amazing!! How long does it take you to make one of those?!?!?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much 

Let's see....I think it's easier to break it down. I do this over the course of many days. Each line has a night of drying:

Cut general shape, Dremel channels and glue together - 1 hour
Dremel epitaph, make plywood base and glue bases to stone - 1 1/2 hour
Shape stone and mm items - 1-4 hours _(depends on intricacy)_
Acetone eating of foam - 15 minutes
First coat of Drylok - 30 minutes
Second coat of Drylok - 30 minutes
Third coat of Drylok of mm item - 15 minutes
Epitaph painting, tea-staining, painting details and moss - 2 - 4 hours _(depends on intricacy)_

7 - 12 hours total. Hmmm....seems longer than that. Maybe because I stretch it out over many days.


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the video!!!


----------



## aidanspa (Sep 16, 2010)

Terra, thank you VERY much for this and all of your excellent tutorials and videos. I know you invest many hours in both and it is appreciated.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

View attachment 15065



heres a buddy with one of my stones at my first Halloween party.. all freehand on the scripting,, name was done with spray paint,,


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You are totally welcome everyone.

*Reapers,* DANG! Freehand? It looks incredible. Plus the freehand spraypaint one is so well done! Looks really aged that way.


----------



## Predator35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for the tutorial, been wanting to make my own tombstones for awhile,buying them gets expensive.


----------



## pagan (Jan 10, 2010)

It's time to start building again (serious building... Not the playing around I have done for the last month or so) so I thought this deserved a bump!!! w00t let the pink dust FLY!!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

What was that tool you used to shape the tombstone? Very, well, freakin awesome tombstones. I learned a lot and can't wait to apply your techniques.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life,_ Pagan_ 




magnusius said:


> What was that tool you used to shape the tombstone? Very, well, freakin awesome tombstones. I learned a lot and can't wait to apply your techniques.


So glad it's helpful. I generally use the Stanley SureForm shaver:










Even if the job was as big as the Demon Horse, I just kept grabbing this great tool. Bought a few replacement blades and break the old ones so I have a smaller pieces of the rasp to get into tiny spaces. 

Another item that looks like a possible go-to is a dog grooming tool used as shedder. Haven't gotten one yet but on the list:


----------



## pagan (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a couple of shedding blades and a curry comb... Never thought of using them on foam.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Making my own tombstones has been on my to-do list since last Halloween. I think people actually wanted to beat me up because I talked about it forever and never actually did it. My main problem is that I don't have a work area like you (no garage, my basement sucks, etc). I'm hoping the weather stays nice on my days off this summer so I can make some.

One question, how long do your tombstones usually last?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So far they've held up great. Three years and still going strong. After the second year, I had to recaulk a couple of seams but last year they still looked good and just put them in storage again.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice vid Terra. I've found that I only need a two 6 inch long pieces of pvc embedded in the back with a 1 foot rebar to keep them mounted in the ground.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, you'd don't need it in there that much. With the PVC and rebar... that stone isn't going nowhere.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you Terra! As a native Kansan now living in Nevada, I can honestly tell you where that Kansas wind comes from. I have used only store bought tombstones backed with plywood, with pipe hangers to hold my re-bar, because I was too afraid to try my own. You make it look very simple (but not easy - yet) with this tutorial. I think I will try my luck making backs and bases for all my existing t'stones, then I'll try some originals. My cemetery is late 1700 - early 1800, so stone was only used for the well-to-do. Your painting tips still will work nicely on the wooden ones I have planned.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

heheh.... It comes from Nevada, huh? I'd believe it  I've had 15-20 mph sustained winds with 40 mph gusts every. _season!_


----------



## RI Demon (Jun 16, 2011)

Your tombstone how to is best. Now I'm give it a try


----------



## july1962 (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe lichen is pronounced l-eye-kin.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

july1962 said:


> I believe lichen is pronounced l-eye-kin.


Heheh. Chalk that up to me also mis-pronouncing Gesso as "Guesso" on another vid _(supposed to be "Jesso")._ Hey, I'm from from Chicago. We pronounce words the way they are _spelled. _


----------



## RI Demon (Jun 16, 2011)

How you doing an anything. New building


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

RI Demon said:


> How you doing an anything. New building


I think you are asking what I'm building currently? Pneumatic erupting lava spire


----------



## RI Demon (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry on pain Meds back surgery


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great tutorial. Amazing tombstone design.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Woohoo...I found the video. I tripped across this on youtube one day and haven't been able to find it, but now I don't have to because it's here on the forum. Terra, you the best.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Question for Terra or anyone who has made tombstones with this method: Once the Drylok is applied, how easy is it to go back and carve new inscriptions? I have a few stones I'm working on and I don't think I'll get them finished, but I want them in the yard. Can I Drylok them now as essentially a blank stone, maybe airbrush "RIP" on them, and then later go back and add inscriptions with a Dremel? Or does the Drylok make it hard to get a good cut?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd think you'd be fine doing what you said and then later going back and carving in an epitaph. In as far as how easy it would be to cut (either with a hobby knife or Dremel). Because I've haven't done it before I'd try the Dremel for ease but if it tears up the layer of dried Drylok (don't think so... but) then switch to the hobby knife. Drylok layers are a nice thick paint coat so it's hard to give you a definitive yes or no - do a test first. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I'm going to have to try it. I've never used Drylok before, so It'll be an interesting experiment. I'll try a couple of techniques, see which works best, and report my results. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Eerie Erie Haunts said:


> Well, I'm going to have to try it. I've never used Drylok before, so It'll be an interesting experiment. I'll try a couple of techniques, see which works best, and report my results. Thanks for the advice!


A test piece came out well. The Drylok doesn't chip or flake off, but I wonder if it'll dull the cutter. Oh, well--it's a $3 cutter. I also tried sanding the Drylok with a random orbit sander and 60-grit sandpaper. Drylok doesn't sand well, but the sandpaper removes most of the roughness, at least. This could be helpful when using the router base attachment, too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Eerie Erie Haunts said:


> A test piece came out well. The Drylok doesn't chip or flake off, but I wonder if it'll dull the cutter. Oh, well--it's a $3 cutter. I also tried sanding the Drylok with a random orbit sander and 60-grit sandpaper. Drylok doesn't sand well, but the sandpaper removes most of the roughness, at least. This could be helpful when using the router base attachment, too.



Great news! But why do you want to get rid of the roughness of the Drylok? That's what makes Drylok awesome for tombstones - gives it that stone look.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Terra said:


> Great news! But why do you want to get rid of the roughness of the Drylok? That's what makes Drylok awesome for tombstones - gives it that stone look.


Sure, I just thought that if I smoothed it down, it might not be as tough on the cutter, and it might make it easier to slide the router base over it. After the new inscription is cut, I'd put more Drylok on and restore the look.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I've recently bought several of the Hot Wire Foam Factory hot wire crafters tools. And I'm looking forward to trying them out. I'm building an extensive garage scene to look like castle/mad scientist walls etc.

Terra, (or anyone else) have you tested/tried the HWFF Foam Coat powder products yet? I want the walls to be tough. I've used Drylock on my tombstones in the past, and its nice, but I found that Drylock did not keep them from getting damaged as much as I'd hoped. I want a really hard coating/shell. And I don't want to have to use resin/fiber glass if I can help it. Any recommendations would be great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ActionJax said:


> I've recently bought several of the Hot Wire Foam Factory hot wire crafters tools. And I'm looking forward to trying them out. I'm building an extensive garage scene to look like castle/mad scientist walls etc.
> 
> Terra, (or anyone else) have you tested/tried the HWFF Foam Coat powder products yet? I want the walls to be tough. I've used Drylock on my tombstones in the past, and its nice, but I found that Drylock did not keep them from getting damaged as much as I'd hoped. I want a really hard coating/shell. And I don't want to have to use resin/fiber glass if I can help it. Any recommendations would be great!


I haven't tried the stuff as yet. But UnOrthodOx has: http://www.halloweenforum.com/product-reviews/114187-foam-coat-hotwire-foam-factory.html


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just joined, but wanted to say you have some of the most awesome tutorials I've run across. I started building basic props last year, and your videos have brought a lot of inspiration to my efforts this year. So, here I place a thank you for all the tricks you share with all us Halloween enthusiasts!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thank you for saying that 




jetskijigsaw84 said:


> Just joined, but wanted to say you have some of the most awesome tutorials I've run across. I started building basic props last year, and your videos have brought a lot of inspiration to my efforts this year. So, here I place a thank you for all the tricks you share with all us Halloween enthusiasts!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aw shucks, it was genuinely meant. I ran across your videos on YouTube and was like "Holy Smokes! I wanna do that!"


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

jetskijigsaw84 said:


> Aw shucks, it was genuinely meant. I ran across your videos on YouTube and was like "Holy Smokes! I wanna do that!"


Terra's work is an inspiration to all of us. Love what she does!

Welcome to the forum jetskijisgaw84. I found Terra's videos on YouTube too, and that brought me to this forum. These folks are great! And you'll get a lot of helpful suggestions.


----------

